# our garage for dogs



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

had our swift kontiki 2 weeks now, absolutely love it.
we had two frosted windows put into the garage doors for light, 
and iv just put in the two cage doors for when we have the outer doors open.
we also have a false floor to allow for storage.
















the cage doors were made to measure by barjo for our old van and are great quality, unfortunately they wanted an absolute fortune to trim them to size and another £60 each door to fit  
so i did it myself, no wonder company's don't make any money.

first outing will be at the windsor dog show on the 28 june.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Never mind the dogs, Can I live in there?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have the same set up but as he doesn't travel in it no windows

We also have a fixed fan that we put on when the doors are open to move the air if its warm

Albert made the doors and fitted then from a Dog cage

The double floor is varnished and he has a bed on it --no carpet as he likes to swim--so microfibre towels

Where did you get the windows and do they open

Aldra


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

the windows were part of the deal when we brought the van from freeborn in southampton, they do open, i wanted frosted glass to deter barking from there natural instinct to gurd.
i have removed the shelving units that were on the back wall, also the spare wheel has been repositioned under the floor. 
we have thick bedding that goes ontop of the carpet when we are away. 
we also have a fan that fits onto the door between the garage and the home area.
our dogs being large are mostly in the back, but at shows when we have our fencing up they can come and go as much as they like.
although now we have more room i expect they will be in with us more.
heres the old van with some of the fencing up.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Even fitted bunk beds for them!


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

heres our occupants
good dogs, but take up a lot of floor space.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are lovely

We may look into windows so that he could travel in the back

His protective instincts are just to much when we are driving and come across something we had not foreseen eg a street market that we have to crawl through It really winds us up that he barks non stop and close

If we expect it eg a filling station we put him in the garage--not a muff

Aldra


----------



## Ronn (May 27, 2012)

looks great and the dogs are brill looking,

i am at present looking into maybe a self build or a MH with a big enough garage for my dogs, i travel to europe to show, would the dogs need air conditioning or would the fan be enough and instead of windows would it be possible to air vents. 

ronn


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have no air conditioning in the Garage

we have a fixed fan that we run when he is in, and doors that open on either side

He does not travel in it but on site he is in unless we are all in the van

with air con if its hot

to be honest without aircon it is cooler in the garage

Cannot leave him outside on a tie as he does not appreciate anyone coming close to the van

so we sit next to him when he is in the garage unless we are on an isolated site when he is outside

Aldra


----------

